# Side mirrors inop???



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone have a schematic of the side mirrors? Which pins should have power is what I really need to know. The fuse is good the mirrors do not move however. I just want to make sure I need a switch before I order one.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Bump. :thumbup:


I'm having the same issue, only I've already replaced the switch.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Check qw FAQ for the schematic


----------

